# Xmas gift to me...vitamix? or chamber vac....



## Zwiefel (Dec 16, 2013)

so, I'm considering what to give myself for xmas...since on one else is going to do that this year 

Given my budget, I can only get one big ticket item:

1) Vitamix
2) chamber vac

I currently have no blender at all...so now is a particularly opportune time to get the vitamix...if so, which model? I noticed models ranging from about $200 to $700. I can spend the $700...but want to know it's worth it.

What do you guys think, and why?

Z


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 16, 2013)

Blender all the way! Its soup season... And after that it will be gazpacho and Margarita season... 

Mechanically, there's not much difference between the models of VM. AFAIK, they all have the same guts; just different levels of computerized controls. 

Frrom what I can tell, they are all digitally controlled now, but some replicate the trad analogue "infinitely adjuatable" dial and some have fancy(silly?) pre-programed cycles. 

Personally, I prefer the simple, straight forward dial. 

Id also recommend buying from SLT. I had my few-year-old discontinued analogue model die on me (think a switch shorted) and SLT exchanged it for a new one (i just payed the small price dif). 

On some of their goofy gadgets SLT's prices are high, but on major stuff like the VM's their prices are competitive and their awesone warranty and service make it more then worth it.


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well Zwiefel, I was counting on your review of the VP112 so that's what I think you should get. We own a VM 5200; the back says model VM0103, the amp rating of the motor is 11.5. My wife uses it pretty often. the kid's love the smoothies! I barely use it, using a Bamix stick blender instead. I think some of the models look the same but have different motors. We have been happy with the size in ours which is 

Regarding chamber vacs now I am leaning towards the VP120 due to it's smaller footprint.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 16, 2013)

Don't have SLT around here...Williams Sonoma?



Justin0505 said:


> Blender all the way! Its soup season... And after that it will be gazpacho and Margarita season...
> 
> Mechanically, there's not much difference between the models of VM. AFAIK, they all have the same guts; just different levels of computerized controls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 17, 2013)

Williams Sonoma is the exact opposite when it comes to service and return policy. 
**** Williams Sonoma. 

Im not sure if SLT's policies apply to online the same as in-store, but its worth checking.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 17, 2013)

i say blender. unless you have a sous vide machine, then go for the chamber vac.

=D


----------



## JackD (Dec 17, 2013)

The Costco by me has been having Vitamix sets on sale lately - pretty solid prices but nothing spectacular. They also have a standard set on their website for around 5, but I haven't compared their prices too much. Their return policy on most things is amazing. Limited only by your sense of shame - I have seen people return some pretty old stuff without any problem. Might be harder to get a replacement, but you can always get a full refund. There are (or were) some pretty easy workarounds if you don't have a membership, too.

MERCHANDISE:
We guarantee your satisfaction on every product we sell with a full refund. The following must be returned within 90 days of purchase for a refund: televisions, projectors, computers, cameras, camcorders, touchscreen tablets, MP3 players and cellular phones.


----------



## daveb (Dec 17, 2013)

Z,

VMIX. You need one. VMix released new models last fall, previous configuration was taller. They call the new configuration "Next Generation" I use both and would not pay extra for the latest and greatest. Check craigslist/ebay for new/used or go to VMix for a reconditioned model to save a little coin.

This one is the basic (no programmed settings) I bought this model for daughter.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vitamix-CIA...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item27dbf7efb7

These are reconditioned from VMix. 1st is standard. 2nd is with programmed settings. (This is the one I own, I find the smoothie setting useful - set it, get it blending, walk away for the approx 2 min it takes to run.) 

https://secure.vitamix.com/Certified-Reconditioned-Standard.aspx

https://secure.vitamix.com/Certified-Reconditioned-Standard-Programs.aspx

There are a couple new ones in my local CL, but priced more than new retail.

Save a few bucks on the VMix, buy a strip sealer and you can have both toys.:cool2:

Feel free to pm if I can provide any more info.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 17, 2013)

Get a knife!
Not a big fan of Vitamix. The places I've worked in the past year have had a total of 6 Vitamix(es?) They all broke within 6 months of purchase, like the motor totally died. Granted they were getting rode hard and put up wet a lot, but still for that kind of coin I'd expect more out of a machine. It's a lot harder to kill a Robot-Coupe, those babies last years. If only the Robot-Coupe could do what the VitaMix does. 
I dig my $80 Ninja!
Yes, I really do!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 17, 2013)

thermomix... google it


----------



## jvanis (Dec 17, 2013)

+1 for the refurb vitamix. As others have said the biggest difference is in the controlls. There is a slight difference between the consumer and pro models in the motor. I just am forgetting the specifics this morning. 

I went with the 7500 I think and have not looked back, only ask why I didnt do it sooner. 

Knyfe.. with them going out that fast, I know Vmix is one of the better companies on honoring warranty, I would think they would have covered them. 

You can also buy an extended warranty from Vmix on their refurbs, a good way to extend your coverage and still stay under new prices.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 17, 2013)

I'll be the decenting voice on the Vitamix. 

In this situation, having both Blender and Chaber Vac), I'd ask myself, which device are you going to use more. You can't do without a blender but, but personally I use my VP112 50:1 VS Blendtec. Don't get me wrong, I would not want to own another blender (Robo Cop sure), but behind my knives and pans, my CV is the most used device in my kitchen. Its used for so many other tasks I don't even associate it with Sous Vide anymore.

1.) Seal leftovers and re-thermalize.
2.) Infuse Marinades and brines under pressure
3.) Seal preperations for longer term hold without compromising ingredients (Quacamole)
4.) Sealing up used cheeses, sliced meats...
5.) Create better stuffed foods: Keiv, Ballontine, Cordon Bleu..
6.) Flash drying the surfaces of foods by vacing without the bag.



Danny, go cheapeer blender like the Ninja. Its not going to give you results like a Blendtec (that i have), but for as much


----------



## gic (Dec 17, 2013)

There's a company called Ninja that always ranks high on consumer reports blender tests that has come out with a competitor to Vitamix at a substantial discout

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ESQ5DD6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

anyone use it??


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 17, 2013)

gic said:


> There's a company called Ninja that always ranks high on consumer reports blender tests that has come out with a competitor to Vitamix at a substantial discout
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ESQ5DD6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> anyone use it??



I don't own one, but Ive seen them in stores: crap plastic with 50 useless attachments and gimmicky controls. 
Just like a forshner to perfectly functional knife, im sure the ninja "works" but Id rather use something nicer. 

As for bendtec, theres no doubt its a nice machine, and i researched it seriously when shopping for a blender, but i ended up with vitamix for the simplicity and granularity of controls and the container / lid design. Plus i really hated Blendtec's "will it blend" add campaign.


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mucho,

I never even thought of #6 before. I've got the VP112 and Modernist Cuisine at Home on my "wish list", but what websites do you frequent for recipes?:threadjacked:
Pretty sure I won't get the VP112 until my B-Day in June, but I love the idea of being ready to "hit the ground running "


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 17, 2013)

daveb said:


> Z,
> 
> VMIX. You need one. VMix released new models last fall, previous configuration was taller. They call the new configuration "Next Generation" I use both and would not pay extra for the latest and greatest. Check craigslist/ebay for new/used or go to VMix for a reconditioned model to save a little coin.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...$329 for a refurb unit might leave enough in the budget for the CV as well! plus it comes with a 5 year warranty! Good on ya daveb!



knyfeknerd said:


> Get a knife!
> Not a big fan of Vitamix. The places I've worked in the past year have had a total of 6 Vitamix(es?) They all broke within 6 months of purchase, like the motor totally died. Granted they were getting rode hard and put up wet a lot, but still for that kind of coin I'd expect more out of a machine. It's a lot harder to kill a Robot-Coupe, those babies last years. If only the Robot-Coupe could do what the VitaMix does.
> I dig my $80 Ninja!
> Yes, I really do!



Very surprised to hear this about vmix...I thought they were in the indestructible category? $80 ninja? what do you use it for? even my Kitchen Aid blender was $199 (and was satisfactory).



JBroida said:


> thermomix... google it



Whoa. If I didn't know you, I would call this thing a gimmick and move on. do you have one? It seems...well, like BS. Also, they won't even list a price! 



Mucho Bocho said:


> I'll be the decenting voice on the Vitamix.
> 
> In this situation, having both Blender and Chaber Vac), I'd ask myself, which device are you going to use more. You can't do without a blender but, but personally I use my VP112 50:1 VS Blendtec. Don't get me wrong, I would not want to own another blender (Robo Cop sure), but behind my knives and pans, my CV is the most used device in my kitchen. Its used for so many other tasks I don't even associate it with Sous Vide anymore.
> 
> ...



well, with the refurb vitamix, maybe I can do both...I'm feeling you on the relative frequency of use though...I do have to replace my blender as well, so gotta do something on that front.



Justin0505 said:


> I don't own one, but Ive seen them in stores: crap plastic with 50 useless attachments and gimmicky controls.
> Just like a forshner to perfectly functional knife, im sure the ninja "works" but Id rather use something nicer.
> 
> As for bendtec, theres no doubt its a nice machine, and i researched it seriously when shopping for a blender, but i ended up with vitamix for the simplicity and granularity of controls and the container / lid design. Plus i really hated Blendtec's "will it blend" add campaign.



simplicity was one of the things I liked about the vitamixes I've seen..although the refurb list has a model with "programs" on it...*** does that mean? isn't it just a different RPM setting?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a blendtec, love it. Loud but great. It is what starbucks uses (not that that means anything, just for reference lol)


----------



## daveb (Dec 17, 2013)

To VMix "program" means a preset routine of blade speeds to accomplish something. Smoothie is the only one I use. Starts slow, everything gets brought into the mix, then it speeds up, then speeds up again as product becomes smooth. There is no, motor speed or load sensing or other feedback in system - strictly a timing function. That said I think its worth the extra price ($30?) for that one "program". The soup routine will make hot soup - but it seems to me that friction is pretty inefficient way to heat liquid. Newest model has a cleaning program that just runs real fast for too long. Don't ever use it.

I'm going to try and get some pics 2morrow of mine eating a few pounds of dried chilis and spitting out chili powder. I've done it a couple times since you posted pics - easier than a sorority girl on spring break...


----------



## pleue (Dec 17, 2013)

the waring xtreme is also a great blender. It's bowl design is better in my opinion than the vitamix as it's much easier to scrape and thus you lose less product. I like the turn dial design on either the vitamix/waring, never liked the programmable/push button/toggle 2 speed type ones.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 17, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Get a knife!
> Not a big fan of Vitamix. The places I've worked in the past year have had a total of 6 Vitamix(es?) They all broke within 6 months of purchase, like the motor totally died. Granted they were getting rode hard and put up wet a lot, but still for that kind of coin I'd expect more out of a machine. It's a lot harder to kill a Robot-Coupe, those babies last years. If only the Robot-Coupe could do what the VitaMix does.
> I dig my $80 Ninja!
> Yes, I really do!





Zwiefel said:


> Very surprised to hear this about vmix...I thought they were in the indestructible category? $80 ninja? what do you use it for? even my Kitchen Aid blender was $199 (and was satisfactory).



Nothing is indestructible in a professional kitchen. I find vitamix to be durable when used with care, even when used very frequently. At home, with the amount you will use it and the care you will take with it (being the one shelling out the cash for it) it should last you quite a long time.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 17, 2013)

I did some research on blenders a little while back, earlier this year, and it seemed blendtec had the edge over the vitamixes. I am sure both are great though. That being said a chamber vac would see more use for me as I use an immersion blender 99% of the time and I doubt I have even used my blender this year. Also has anyone had problems accessing quality matters site? I can't seem to find it working.


----------



## jazzybadger (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a Blendtec blender, and would suggest getting a high performance blender for sure.
Obviously I went with the Blendtec, but they're both really good machines from what I've read and seen.
Certain tasks the Vitamix will do better at, other tasks the Blendtec will be better at.
If you buy the different types of jars for a Blendtec then in all honesty the Blendtec comes out on top. This is chiefly concerning things such as nut butters.
In a Blendtec blender making nut butters in either the four side, or Wildside jars takes longer to accomplish than with a Vitamix. When you get the Twister jar then it's a little bit faster than being done with the Vitamix.
Either way though, they're both great machines, and you will definitely enjoy owning one.

As others posted though, it comes down to use. I like grinding my own wheat berries to make whole wheat flour, I like making my own salsas, I like making my own spaghetti sauce, I LOVE green shakes with Kale and Spinach; I also obviously like making nut butters as well.
Unless you're planning on using it for nothing more than regular blender jobs, then a Ninja will do you fine. If you plan on making some Kale smoothies, or Kale ice cream, then you'd definitely want a high performance blender.

That being said I'm going to be upgrading my Foodsaver to a nicer machine sometime in the near future as well, but I chose the blender first. My Foodsaver will do most of the tasks I want to have it do, albeit it more slowly, and I won't upgrade until it dies on me. I can use it to save cheese, meats, produce, and even use it for trips to the beach, sealing in clothes and food. It cost me 79 bucks with the rebate and sale, so I've got no complaints.


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Dec 17, 2013)

I have both the VM and a Blendtec designer series. It really does come down to personal preference. I use my Blendtec more than my VM, but then at times I wish I had the the wand that the VM has to stir the contents of the container while it's blending. What I hated about the original BT series was lack of manual controls, it was all preset settings. But the designer series has some presets and also has a digital manual slider control that I find useful, so I prefer my BT to my VM. If I'm hosting large dinners I do prefer the VM, but for small family dinners and personal 'home' use I like my BT. So I'd say for large amounts of cooking and more 'professional' usage the VM is my preference but my BT just has a more user friendly feel to me and I like it more. If you go for a blender just check both out, you can't really go wrong. It's a win-win.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 18, 2013)

i wish i could own one, but they are way to expensive for my home use... we had a number of them in italy where i worked, and most european high end restaurants have them... scarpetta, here in LA, has a few. They are like a vitamix on steriods, but they can also heat up and hold temps, weigh items for you, time things for you, etc. Look on ebay for one from canada.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Dec 26, 2013)

I got a vitamix yesterday for Xmas...this thing is scary it is so powerful....it is awesome....I just tried it for the first time and I almost jumped out of my pants....I think I fell in love with it.....as for blender or vac chamber...that's up to u....but my first thought was u can't go wrong with either and if it was me I'd eventually end up with both ...lol.....ryan


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome! share some photos of your handywork 

I'm going to pull the trigger on this tomorrow. had some unexpected expenses, so the vac is getting pushed out to springtime...again. 



sudsy9977 said:


> I got a vitamix yesterday for Xmas...this thing is scary it is so powerful....it is awesome....I just tried it for the first time and I almost jumped out of my pants....I think I fell in love with it.....as for blender or vac chamber...that's up to u....but my first thought was u can't go wrong with either and if it was me I'd eventually end up with both ...lol.....ryan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Dec 27, 2013)

I was way too slow for photos...my ice cream was melting!...I used some half and half a little sugar....and some ice cubes...it took about 30 seconds...it was actually pretty tasty...it would have Ben even better with some frozen fruit thrown in.....I was amazed at the end result...so smooth it was ridiculous....and in seconds....it was a lot of ice too....I would have thought it would have been more gritty or icy but it was very similar to soft serve ice cream....I was impressed to say the least....and when was the last time u made ice cream in under a minute!...ryan


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 27, 2013)

Whoa. you put in cream + ice to make ice cream in this thing? like instant ice cream?

I see a party with an "ice cream bar" in my future....


----------



## sudsy9977 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah it was a recipe in the book that came with the blender...it was half and half vanilla sugar and ice....for what it was it was really amazingly smooth...I think it'd be better with some frozen fruit ....the recipe actually had milk powder also which said was optional...I didn't have any so....but I think it probably would have enhanced the creaminess if I had to guess....it wasn't quite as creamy as regular ice cream...it was rich though from the half and half.....I'd like to try it with the milk powder soon and see if there is a big difference.....if I had to explain it it had the richness of good ice cream but was somewhere between the texture of ice cream and the smoothest ice you've ever seen....if u made it for someone for dessert I think they wouldn't believe u just made it in the blender.....ryan


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 27, 2013)

Sounds like one to put in the memory bank for when I run out of vanilla ice cream at work..


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 9, 2014)

I looked at this thread with a bit of envy, I always - well, for years - wanted a Vitamix but it never became a priority among competing financial commitments. Now, I just got home from my trip to Europe and guess what I found on my kitchen counter this morning - turns out, my house mate has one that he just got out of storage. I hope I get to play with it a bit even though he doesn't get to play with my knives 

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 30, 2015)

Reviving another old thread: I am seriously thinking about a Vitamix 7500 - any reason why I should not (except for the obvious financial craziness of spending $550 for a 'blender'). Costco has a package deal with the extra dry container and a few 20oz containers, and from what I read it would serve me better than the older 5200 or the Blendtecs - any thoughts? 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## gic (Apr 30, 2015)

I'd get a Ninja ultimate (http://www.cnet.com/products/ninja-ultima-blender-bl810/) available for <$150 and then you almost have enough for a chamber vac as well:

Jon as far as Thermomix's go, they are a PITA to get in the US alas...


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 30, 2015)

You can get a refurbished unit from the vitamix factory at a steep discount, still has a factory warranty too.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't think you can go wrong with a vitamix period. Just make sure it has the variable speed as not just on/off. In not a fan of the programmable ones as I like the control of a manual one. Ive had the CIA model since 2011 and have worked it hard as a blender and also to make nut butters and such. Never had issues such as overheating and making it shut off. Also have several other containers including the dry one

I think the major improvements with the newest ones is the variable torque (heard from thr VM person at Costco?) and the fan runs all the time not just on high apparently.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 30, 2015)

I should add the tamper (afaik only with vitamix) is a big selling point too depending on what you plan to use it for. Essential for thick stuff such as nut butters, frozen sorbet, etc.


----------



## strumke (Apr 30, 2015)

+1 for vitamix. The thing is a beast (variable speed is a must!).


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 1, 2015)

Vitamix all the way


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 1, 2015)

(editing issues) I'm in the same boat (having to wait for a vac). I make smoothies almost every morning. Also it's great for breaking down fresh groceries: turmeric, ginger.

Not the Best juicer.
Good for ice cream

I've been on a coconut craze lately and I've been buying coconuts and making cream out of them.
Coconut (deshelled and deskinned) + water, blended, then strained with a cheese cloth (or chinois) 
Mango rus 
Motherf*ken purees (seriously cauliflower purée), Step up your curry game with purée onions for a base

Mocho made some excellent points for the vac but because I do smoothies and use it almost every day (literally 6/7days) I sided with the VM.

I have the 6500 from Costco. Worth every penny. The presets are definitely worth it. Also a friend has the blendtec, I spent a week at his place and I didn't like it. Also there are VM that go for 1200 I almost certain they come with the name "quite one". Yes they are not worth one months rent unless you live in an apt and then they are. Very quiet indeed.


----------



## mille162 (Jul 1, 2015)

FYI, my Vitamix Pro5200 is now going back to Vitamin for a second time for warranty work. Bought at WS, and whenever an authorized retailer sells a VM product, it's serial # and sale date/location is registered direct with VM. It went in once for "thermal switch shut-off", they replaced a bunch of parts inside, and a month later it does the same thing. Loved it up to this point, but now after 3 years of light daily use, it's breaking down.

The Pro model with the cooking soup option was worth it to me for the ability to quickly make some soups, but after trying it twice, found it easier to just use the stove as normal for the cooking.


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 1, 2015)

You got a lemon. Ours at the restaurant gets used for about an hour a day. It is over two years old with no problems.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 1, 2015)

For what its worth, I use my chamber vac 100 to 1 compared to my Blendtec. When you need a high performance blender, you need one, there's no substitute, but the chamber vac gets used multiple times daily.


----------



## daveb (Jul 1, 2015)

You can "make do" with an inexpensive sealer.

You can't "make do" with a cheap blender.

VMix


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 1, 2015)

True-dat David


----------



## panda (Jul 1, 2015)

vitamix are awesome, but there's no way i'd shell out for one for home use unless you can find one for half price. they are not bulletproof, i've seen many cooks seemingly destroy parts like burnt out motor, stripped both drive socket and blade gear, even the blade part lose coupling so the drive spins but the blades slip or dont spin at all!

get a new knife instead.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been working mine pretty hard at home since 2010-2011 on an almost daily basis and haven't had issues. I think for most who'd take decent care of them there would be no problems unless you get a lemon.

Like with knives, just because it costs X amount more than a typical household model doesn't mean it's indestructible. Wouldn't hack thru bones with a +$1k Honyaki.


----------



## Macilvaine33 (Jul 12, 2015)

The vitamix is essential! It has so many more uses than almost anything else in the kitchen (besides the microwave or refrigerator of course) Get a vitamix that is middle of the road as far as prices are concerned. Or if you have a membership at Costco, they are a bit cheaper there.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 12, 2015)

I wish this thread had stayed dead and buried. I had managed to completely suppress my urge to buy a Vitamix and had pretty much forgotten about it. Then WAM , here it popped up again. Now I'm lighter in the wallet and expecting to take delivery of my Vitamix tomorrow. :happy3:


----------



## MyScarGo (Jul 12, 2015)

Performance blender hands down.
if the chioce is between blender or vac sealer

Ok so here is my 2C if you were to ask me about blenders since i would prefer one over a vac sealer.
I am in the Blendtec camp vs vitamix.
I have owned both vita and Blendtec. 
I personally prefer the Blendtec.
#1 it fits under the counter ( home chef only)
the wide side jar really does not need the push tamper to ram food down.
The motor is actually more powerful.
Jars are less expensive so I can have 3 in rotation.

Warranties are the same. ( 7 years on both if purchased through Costco.)


----------

